# what are the differences between type a b c d ect.?



## eamsch (Jul 21, 2009)

i know there are different types of cubes, but what is the difference? can someone please explain how each type is different then the other? thanks.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 21, 2009)

Hardware forum, top sticky thread. Go there.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 21, 2009)

Also next time the search function is useful..
The thread that Stefan gave you and there are many more. For example: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13873


----------



## eamsch (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks. i am gonna get a cube4you type d


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 21, 2009)

eamsch said:


> thanks. i am gonna get a cube4you type d



Just pray you get one with the good screws/core. Otherwise they will unscrew all day everyday.

*Buy a new core and screw/spring/washer set while your at it.


----------

